# Entry Level Lange or Move On?



## rts9364

I'm almost certain this must not be a unique thought/dilemma, but here goes. I am looking to celebrate a life event and am faced with the prospect of picking up an entry level Lange in the form of either a Saxonia manual wind 35mm or a Saxonia Thin 37mm in WG. I am leaning 35mm at the moment as I have owned a few 35mm Nomos in the past and love that size with a thin bezel, and I think the Thin may be a bit too minimal for how it would be worn...? Not sure yet.

I am going around and around in my mind, though, wondering if it even makes sense to drop serious coin sufficient to just barely sniff the Lange line. Sure the Saxonia are beautiful watches with pedigree. I would be thrilled with the watch in a vacuum, I think, but wondering if I would regret it eventually because perhaps a "proper" Lange is something at the level of, e.g., an 1815 Up/Down and higher.

Do these thoughts make sense? I think perhaps I am being self-conscious about getting into an "entry level" of anything, compounded by the fact that it is not a small purchase. It is sooo tempting to dip into the world of Lange, though. 

For those of you Lange owners and admirers, what do you think?


P.S. On a smaller scale, I wonder if this same issue exists with say a Rolex Oyster Perpetual. You get into one for a relatively low price, but eventually would one wish it was a Datejust, Explorer, Sub, etc.? Just another way of framing my observation/question.


----------



## Stargazer735

I've had this exact stream of thoughts before! Pretty funny, actually. I hope my conclusion helps you.

All Langes undergo the same level of finishing, attention to detail, and craftsmanship. That, alone, makes them my favorite brand. An 'entry level' Lange is still the best of the best, IMPO.

I concluded that as long as it meets your needs/desires, it doesn't matter. I was able to confirm this with the same Rolex analogy as well, actually. In fact, I'm living it: I have a Datejust 41, but still want an OP39. No matter which I purchased first, I would still want both watches.

I face this exact problem with an 1815 vs. an 1815 Chronograph. I'm comfortable knowing that buying either one will make me happy, but I will always want both. Considering the chronograph is out of my budget though, I will likely go with the 'standard' first.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## EDL77

Get a 34mm Rolex OP in any configuration...tough as nails...accurate..beautiful..solid durable movement..
If you have to get the Lange get it....but..are you really going to actually make it a daily..or just an opera watch..
It's your dough...you decide..
My 34mm..


----------



## rts9364

The Lange would not be anything close to a daily. I would be looking to step into elite watchmaking and it would be a crown jewel of a collection. I have several other watches. To be clear, there is nothing practical about buying a Lange. 

Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## wintershade

rts9364 said:


> I am going around and around in my mind, though, wondering if it even makes sense to drop serious coin sufficient to just barely sniff the Lange line. Sure the Saxonia are beautiful watches with pedigree. I would be thrilled with the watch in a vacuum, I think, but wondering if I would regret it eventually because perhaps a "proper" Lange is something at the level of, e.g., an 1815 Up/Down and higher.


RTS -- Every Lange is a proper Lange. That's part of what is so great about them. They are all finished with the same exquisite attention to detail. I think you would take great pride of ownership whether an time-only Saxonia or an 1815 U/D. The Saxonia Thin is an incredible value, relatively speaking, and a very fine timepiece. If it makes you feel any better, I have a Lange 1 Moonphase and a Zietwerk, and I'm considering purchasing a WG Saxonia Thin or perhaps a the grey WG Boutique Edition myself, for occasions when I want to attract less attention. The bottom line is, the Saxonia is a very worthy timepiece, and a grail for many for good reason.

Now, what I will say is I think you should get a timepiece you love. Only buy the Saxonia Thin if you truly love it. I wouldn't buy it if you were settling, or if it is simply the only Lange you can afford. If you have your heart set on an 1815 because you prefer the way it looks, I might suggest you consider purchasing one second hand. The older 36mm 1815 time-only can be had for $10-12K. European Watch has one for $10,900 in yellow gold now, but if you keep your eyes peeled a WG one is sure to appear before too long. I believe I've seen the older 36mm 1815 U/D's go for around $17,500 or so. If you like the way the 35mm Saxonia wears, I suspect you'll actually like the older 1815s better than the current 39mm U/D anyway. I know I prefer the 36mm U/D to the newer one.


----------



## rts9364

wintershade said:


> Now, what I will say is I think you should get a timepiece you love. Only buy the Saxonia Thin if you truly love it. I wouldn't buy it if you were settling, or if it is simply the only Lange you can afford.


This hits on exactly what is giving me pause. The price definitely makes the Saxonia and Saxonia Thin appealing. I do need to make sure the love is real. Just wondering what others thought about this scenario since I think these two watches let a lot of people think about owning a Lange that couldn't previously afford to do so.



wintershade said:


> If you like the way the 35mm Saxonia wears, I suspect you'll actually like the older 1815s better than the current 39mm U/D anyway. I know I prefer the 36mm U/D to the newer one.


I agree. The larger cases aren't for me for this type of watch. Deciding between a newish 35mm Saxonia and an older 36mm 1815 time only would be tough.


----------



## rts9364

Please delete


----------



## CFR

wintershade said:


> Now, what I will say is I think you should get a timepiece you love. Only buy the Saxonia Thin if you truly love it. I wouldn't buy it if you were settling, or if it is simply the only Lange you can afford. If you have your heart set on an 1815 because you prefer the way it looks, I might suggest you consider purchasing one second hand. The older 36mm 1815 time-only can be had for $10-12K. European Watch has one for $10,900 in yellow gold now, but if you keep your eyes peeled a WG one is sure to appear before too long. I believe I've seen the older 36mm 1815 U/D's go for around $17,500 or so. If you like the way the 35mm Saxonia wears, I suspect you'll actually like the older 1815s better than the current 39mm U/D anyway. I know I prefer the 36mm U/D to the newer one.


THIS. Concur with all of it.



rts9364 said:


> This hits on exactly what is giving me pause. The price definitely makes the Saxonia and Saxonia Thin appealing. I do need to make sure the love is real. Just wondering what others thought about this scenario since I think these two watches let a lot of people think about owning a Lange that couldn't previously afford to do so. I agree. The larger cases aren't for me for this type of watch. Deciding between a newish 35mm Saxonia and an older 36mm 1815 time only would be tough.


I'm very partial to the older 36mm 1815s. Two true classics are the original 36mm platinum 1815s with silver dials, either the time-only one (206.025) or the Up/Down (226.025). The silver dials on those 1815s have a different (and IMHO preferable) look vs. the rhodium dials that we typically see on platinum Langes. Personally I'd take one of those old 1815s over a new Saxonia any day (and for about the same price), though of course the new Saxonias are nice in their own right. I'm also a huge yellow gold fan, and the 206.021 model -- which is about as classic-looking as one can imagine -- has always been super cheap preowned because nobody (except weirdos like me) wants them (YG + 36mm).

[I visited the Lange factory several years ago and had lunch with a now-retired customer service person who used to help me a lot. She was wearing an early 206.025 with a bezel that was completely dull from daily wear -- filled with small scratches/scuffs. I kept staring at her watch and asked her to take it off and show it to me at one point. It was spectacular. "Less is more," in this case.]

Also, a comment on the "entry-level" Lange notion: To a Tourbograph owner, a Datograph would be considered an entry-level Lange. It's all relative. And as others have said, Lange's finishing on even the least costly model is top-notch. Buying what you love and avoiding what gives you pause is key (e.g., I could never own any analog watch that lacks a second hand, so the Saxonia Thin would be a non-starter for me).


----------



## dantan

There is no such thing as an entry-level Lange.

In terms of pricing, yes, but a Lange is a Lange, which means that it is extraordinary.

You shall be more than happy with either of those two that you mentioned.


----------



## jtli202

Got a RG 1815 as my first Lange and I absolutely love the watch. Only problem is, once you have one you'll want to buy another!


----------



## mlcor

Wintershade and CFR have hit the nail on the head--don't be a victim of buyer's remorse and settle for something if you think what you really want will just require you to save for a little longer.

Implied in your post is one critical factor, namely, you appear to want something on the smaller side (35-36mm). If this means you're not comfortable with something that's 38.5 (current Up/Down) or 40mm (Saxonia Moonphase), a used 36mm Up/Down may just be the ticket. The more expensive Langes all tend to be larger than 37mm.

For me, I don't like things much smaller than 38mm (unless it's a vintage piece) because I have a 7.25" wrist (although I also don't like things larger than 42mm even if they fit just fine). I recently traded in my Lange Saxonia Moonphase for the Saxonia Annual Calendar, and couldn't be happier. Lange's simple dress watches, like all their watches, are spectacular in terms of fit and finish. Just make sure it's what you *really* want. Save longer and you wouldn't have to settle.


----------



## jwillson

As others have suggested, if you are “settling” for the Saxoninia or Saxonia Thin because that’s what you can afford right now and really want a model with more complications, I’d recommend waiting till you can buy what you want. Lange is a fantastic brand, but resale value on almost all watches is fairly poor, so it could be quite expensive to “trade up” later. If the Saxonia is not what you really want, don’t get it. Wait.

However, if you are just worried that a simpler Lange is somehow a “lesser” watch, it isn’t. Same level of quality in all Lange watches. Same attention to detail. Same black polish. Same blued screws. Same gold chatons. Same hand engraved balance cock. Same anglage. Same Glashütte stripes. Same German silver three quarter plate. Same assembly process. Basically, the differences are in the complications, not in the quality. 

If you really want the Saxonia but are afraid it’s a “lesser” watch, don’t be. There is nothing entry level about it. If you really want something with a couple more complications and think you could afford it in a year or two, keep saving and get what you really want. You’ll spend less in the end.


----------



## egwatchfan

While, as others have said, I wouldn't call any Lange "entry level", I know what you mean and I probably would never buy one of the "entry" (if I can call it that) models. This has nothing to do with the watch itself, as it would be a masterpiece. But it would be because, when I think "Lange", I think of the Lange 1 Moonphase or the Zeitwerk, or the Datograph, etc. etc. So I don't think that I personally would get enough joy from the "basic" Langes to justify the price. 

BUT, for those who would want one of those more "basic" Langes and wouldn't be distracted by the higher end models, they are magnificent of course.


----------



## aaroniusl

I don’t think any Lange can be considered “entry level”. Just some are more basic than others. If the Saxonia thin is something you really like, then by all means go for it. I personally find it abit plain and I am generally not fond of two hands watches.

However if you are only getting it because you wish to own a Lange and this is the only Lange you can afford at the moment, I will suggest you save up longer to get the Lange you truely desire.


----------



## edeag3

I would highly encourage you get the Saxonia thin 37 over the saxonia for some quality of life improvements including thinner case, more balanced (IMHO) layout, and longer power reserve. As others have said, all Langes are real langes and no corners are cut. I can attest that the finishing, while not as complex, is every bit as detailed on my datograph and Langematik perpetual as on my saxonia thin, even under 10x magnificaiton.

That being said don't buy it just because it's a Lange, only because you like ite. This is even more pertinent for watches intended to commemorate special moments.


----------



## Hardaway

I can totally empathize here. It’s a really offensive notion to have something you are about to drop +14k on be referred to a “entry”. But what I would recommend is ignoring that and actually focusing on what functions you’re acttally interested in. Do you want a date? Would you use, say a chronograph? If not, maybe an OP makes sense for you. Who cares how the Rolex boutique refers to it?


----------



## weisscomposer

As a Lange admirer, I definitely understand what you're talking about. A few months ago, I picked up a Nomos Tangente 38 Date and it kicked off my obsession with watches. I'm still totally in love with it, but oh my gosh sometimes I feel like my life just won't be complete until I can get a Lange 1, haha.

(Pro tip: Don't go look at them in person if you can't afford them.)

(Additional pro tip: When the salesperson hands you a Lange 1 and says, "Would you like to try it on?" do NOT say, "Why, yes, please. Yes, I would indeed like to try it on.")

I also share a similar affection for the Glashutte Original Pano series, perhaps for obvious reasons. And this is where I totally understanding your conundrum. A Glashutte Original is (somewhat) attainable for me, price-wise. It's no Lange 1, but it checks a lot of the same boxes. A preowned Saxonia fits into the same price bracket, but is very different stylistically. Would a Saxonia satisfactorily scratch the itch for me, simply by being a Lange? Would a G.O Pano scratch the itch with its similar style? I don't really know...

As for your particular concern: I think it's hugely unfair to call any watch of this price "entry level." People are right when they say that the renowned Lange quality is equally present in all of their pieces, regardless of price point. I think that if you love the Saxonia, you should confidently get one and wear it with absolute pride. I would never look down at someone for buying the "entry level" Porsche. It's still a Porsche. It still has the same craftsmanship and pedigree and history as the most expensive car they make.

The same is true of the Lange Saxonia.


----------



## AttraWatches

You can add me to the list of folks that feel the Saxonia/Saxonia Thin are anything but 'entry-level'

A. Lange & Sohne make their all of their watches to the same standard; they're all made at the highest quality and you'll certainly be hard-pressed to find a movement with better finishing.

With that said, they make watches not of _varying complexity_. No watch is greater or lesser than another, they're simply different. A perpetual calendar is not 'better' than a chronograph, and having both complications in a single watch is not 'better' than having only one. Is it nice? Absolutely. Is it impressive? You bet! But is it better? That's entirely subjective, especially if you prefer a less complicated dial or thinner case.

Speaking of thinner cases, if what you're looking for (or perhaps your preference) is a slim and elegant dress watch (e.g., an ultra thin,) then the Saxonia Ultra Thin is a great candidate. In this case, did you 'downgrade' to 'entry level'? No, you went for what you wanted, and it just so happens that it's the least complicated movement, hence the smaller price tag which is an added bonus.

Of course, this is assuming that the ultra thin is what you really want. If you're like me and enjoy it but prefer a different model then you should definitely save up and buy what really sings to you.

For me, I'm saving my cash for a (discontinued) 1815 Sax-O-Mat (or if I strike it big, perhaps an 1815 Chronograph!)


----------



## CFR

MirusWatches said:


> For me, I'm saving my cash for a (discontinued) 1815 Sax-O-Mat (or if I strike it big, perhaps an 1815 Chronograph!)


The 1815 Automatik was such an amazing watch! It was a sleeper -- kind of the best of all worlds but not appreciated enough. A minor point: It's "Sax-0-Mat" (that's a zero in the middle, not the letter O) as a nod to the zero-reset feature: When you pull out the crown, the second hand jumps to 12 o'clock. If you like that watch, then also look at the long-discontinued Langematik without date -- in particular, the 301.021, 301.025, and 301.027, which were produced from about 1997-2004. I LOVE that watch (especially the yellow gold 301.021 w/champagne dial) -- perfectly proportioned, with the amazing Sax-0-Mat movement.


----------



## AttraWatches

CFR said:


> The 1815 Automatik was such an amazing watch! It was a sleeper -- kind of the best of all worlds but not appreciated enough. A minor point: It's "Sax-0-Mat" (that's a zero in the middle, not the letter O) as a nod to the zero-reset feature: When you pull out the crown, the second hand jumps to 12 o'clock. If you like that watch, then also look at the long-discontinued Langematik without date -- in particular, the 301.021, 301.025, and 301.027, which were produced from about 1997-2004. I LOVE that watch (especially the yellow gold 301.021 w/champagne dial) -- perfectly proportioned, with the amazing Sax-0-Mat movement.


That's a great point! And yes, you're 100% correct about the zero-reset.

Beautiful movement.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

I find the Saxonia Thin 37mm to be exceptionally clean, and the simplicity of the dial is something that appeals to me greatly. The fact that it is one of the more affordable Langes is a pleasant bonus, and I hope to add one to my collection at some point in time. I feel the same way about my Patek Calatrava 5119J, as I prefer my dress watches to be minimalist and elegant.

Ultimately, whether this is the right choice for you boils down to a bit of soul searching, is the Saxonia the watch which makes you smile, or it is simply the Lange that you can afford?


----------



## carlings

Nice comment mleok! The older 37mm Saxonia (with small seconds and more markers on dial) may be a good alternative too, if OP finds the Thin too plain/naked (i personally do). But the bottom line obviously is, buy a lange only if you love it!


----------



## WatchEater666

I was worried about the same thing until I checked out the line in person. Opted for a Lange 1 but I'd be totally happy owning a Saxonia too. Gorgeous in person


----------



## Navman007

wintershade said:


> RTS -- Every Lange is a proper Lange. That's part of what is so great about them. They are all finished with the same exquisite attention to detail. I think you would take great pride of ownership whether an time-only Saxonia or an 1815 U/D. The Saxonia Thin is an incredible value, relatively speaking, and a very fine timepiece. If it makes you feel any better, I have a Lange 1 Moonphase and a Zietwerk, and I'm considering purchasing a WG Saxonia Thin or perhaps a the grey WG Boutique Edition myself, for occasions when I want to attract less attention. The bottom line is, the Saxonia is a very worthy timepiece, and a grail for many for good reason.
> 
> Now, what I will say is I think you should get a timepiece you love. Only buy the Saxonia Thin if you truly love it. I wouldn't buy it if you were settling, or if it is simply the only Lange you can afford. If you have your heart set on an 1815 because you prefer the way it looks, I might suggest you consider purchasing one second hand. The older 36mm 1815 time-only can be had for $10-12K. European Watch has one for $10,900 in yellow gold now, but if you keep your eyes peeled a WG one is sure to appear before too long. I believe I've seen the older 36mm 1815 U/D's go for around $17,500 or so. If you like the way the 35mm Saxonia wears, I suspect you'll actually like the older 1815s better than the current 39mm U/D anyway. I know I prefer the 36mm U/D to the newer one.


Such a valuable and wise post. Agree with you 100%.

If money is not an issue then you should pick the one you like the most but if you are in a budget, trust me, the entry levels are just as nice. They may not be complicated but are all fine.


----------



## Navman007

rts9364 said:


> I'm almost certain this must not be a unique thought/dilemma, but here goes. I am looking to celebrate a life event and am faced with the prospect of picking up an entry level Lange in the form of either a Saxonia manual wind 35mm or a Saxonia Thin 37mm in WG. I am leaning 35mm at the moment as I have owned a few 35mm Nomos in the past and love that size with a thin bezel, and I think the Thin may be a bit too minimal for how it would be worn...? Not sure yet.
> 
> I am going around and around in my mind, though, wondering if it even makes sense to drop serious coin sufficient to just barely sniff the Lange line. Sure the Saxonia are beautiful watches with pedigree. I would be thrilled with the watch in a vacuum, I think, but wondering if I would regret it eventually because perhaps a "proper" Lange is something at the level of, e.g., an 1815 Up/Down and higher.
> 
> Do these thoughts make sense? I think perhaps I am being self-conscious about getting into an "entry level" of anything, compounded by the fact that it is not a small purchase. It is sooo tempting to dip into the world of Lange, though.
> 
> For those of you Lange owners and admirers, what do you think?
> 
> P.S. On a smaller scale, I wonder if this same issue exists with say a Rolex Oyster Perpetual. You get into one for a relatively low price, but eventually would one wish it was a Datejust, Explorer, Sub, etc.? Just another way of framing my observation/question.


I own a Lange Saxonia boutique edition 37mm. It is my favourite watch. Yes, I wanted the Richard Lange but then thought I would rather use the difference for another watch in future because both watches have the exact same complication (although the movement design of Richard Lange is much complicated). I don't regret a bit. If possible one day maybe I will buy the Richard Lange too.

I think you get the best experience when you gradually experience all. From entry level to high end. If you own a Nomos then get a JLC then get a Lange. Once you experience all tier then you will realize what Lange is.


----------



## Raffe

I really don't get the question. If you like the watch, buy it; it certainly is a proper Lange watch just like any other. There are no second class Lange, they all come with the same heritage, quality and built-in passion.


----------



## Greg1234

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Axlwatches

Entry level Lange and rolex cant really be compared to other brands. Do what you feel


----------



## dragnflyjunk

Do it!  
Wish I could pull the trigger myself.


----------

